# Unix Befehl Problem: echo, put und *



## KrustyDerClown (10. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich nutze folgenden Befehl:

echo put ${TMPDIR}*.txt >/home/test.ftp

Was will ich machen?

Ich baue mir ein Batch file zusammen, welches ich dann meinem sftp Befehl übergeben kann. Es sollen alle Text Dateien aus dem Temp Ordner übertragen werden auf einen FTP Server.

Problem: Mit dem Befehl von oben wird folgendes in die test.ftp Datei geschrieben:

put /temp/test01.txt /temp/test02.txt

Das funktioniert dann logischerweise nicht.

Es sollte da stehen: put /temp/*.txt

Kann ich das Problem lösen? Falls ja, wie?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2011)

Hi.


```
echo "put ${TMPDIR}*.txt" >/home/test.ftp
```
 "man bash", Expansion, Quoting

Gruß


----------

